# Female in PA



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm done with this girl. I adore all of my rats, my two boys and Army especially. Vlad is bearable. But Mirage. I can't handle her anymore. I raised her from 2 weeks old, and she's come a long way, but I don't have the time or patience to make her completely handlable. Idk what's up with her head or anything but I just can't do it anymore. She bit me for the second time today. No reason or warning. Just ran up bit me and ran off. 

She's a 10 month black and white hooded satin coat female. There are pics of her in my post under meet my rats. Please can someone help?


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

Found a home.


----------

